# Grundkurs s7



## waldy (3 Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne es wiessen - was gehört zum Grundkurs S7 .

Besteht Grundkurs nur aus
- &
- oder
- und
- Zähler
- Merker

Oder da kommt noch was rein ?

gruß waldy


----------



## crash (3 Mai 2009)

Wie wäre es wenn du die Ausbildungsunterlagen vom großen S durcharbeitest.
Und dann kannst du auch noch in der Dokumentation zu Step7 was lernen.
*--> Programme\Siemens\Dokumentation\Deutsch*
Du musst das nur wollen.
Ich kann dir noch dieses Buch empfehlen.
Das solltest du unbedingt lesen.
Ist alles sehr gut erklärt in dem Buch.


----------



## maxi (4 Mai 2009)

Hi,

probiere dich doch mal an einen eigenen Funktionsbaustein, Datenvariablen, UDT und lerne etwas die Sonderfunktionsbausteine der S7 kennen.


----------



## Markus (4 Mai 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> probiere dich doch mal an einen eigenen Funktionsbaustein, Datenvariablen, UDT und lerne etwas die Sonderfunktionsbausteine der S7 kennen.


 
findest du das jetzt nich mal wieder voll daneben?

er redet oben von grundlagen ala merker und zähle und du laberst ihn mit UDTs und SFBs voll... 


@waldy
wie crash bereits gschrieben hat wären die ausbildungsunterlagen oder so ein buch sicher das richtige. aber andererseits jammerst du seit fast 5 jahren das forum voll das du dich beruflich verändern willst und das du was lernen willst.

und ich glaube nach wie vor das du das entweder nicht wirklich willst, oder es dann doch lieber aufgeben solltest weil du schlicht unfähig dazu bist!

nimm das jetzt nicht wieder persönlich - ich weiß du denkst ich mag dich nicht - aber nach 5 jahren sollte auch der größte vollpfosten mit hilfe dieses forums, und dem selbsstudium die ausbildungsunterlagen*, etwas mehr als das fragen nach "grundlagen" drauf haben.


*die werden seit anbeginn des forums hier regelmässig verlinkt


du tritst seit 5 jahren auf der stelle!
da gibt es für mich nur zwei logisch schlussfolgerungen:
1. du WILLST es garnicht wirklich - du willst hier nur ein wenig gestreichelt werden.
2. du bist einfach zu doof dazu

viele hier finden ja deinen willen ganz großartig, ich finde ihn aus oben genanten grnden entweder zu schwach oder vergeblich! kannst mich bei forumstreffen ja gerne persönlich vom gegenteil überzeugen, aber von dem was du hier schreibst glaube ich dir kein wort...

schönen tag noch!


----------



## waldy (4 Mai 2009)

> aber andererseits jammerst du seit fast 5 jahren das forum voll das du dich beruflich verändern willst und das du was lernen willst.


 -. meine Lieber Markus ( als Liebe nicht direkt es verstehen ) .

Meinst du ich sitzte hier 5 Jahre , lege in Nacht das Buch unter meine Kissen - und warte bis es kommt ?

Überlegt bitte auch das selber, wenn ich frage was - meistens Sie habenhier nicht so viel Zeit .
Und ich hatte auch gearbeitet - das interresiert keiner von drausen, was ich will -  ich muss auch arbeiten und das Geld verdienen .

Wenn es hat jemand mir das Richtig gebracht und helfen dabei - das konnte sein - das diese 5 Jahren würden auf 3-6 Monaten sich reduzieren , damit konnte ich schon Gut programmieren .

Sie haben immer noch keine Zeit - und ich keine richtige Kenntnisse .
Und trotzten in nächste 5 Jahren werde ich hier was schreiben und fragen .

Kann sein, dann es wird so aussehen:


> aber andererseits jammerst du seit fast 10 jahren das forum voll das du dich beruflich verändern willst und das du was lernen willst.


 gruß


----------



## waldy (4 Mai 2009)

ah ja Markus , habe noch was vergessen dir  das sagen, mit solche Komplimenten :


> 2. du bist einfach zu doof dazu


 - ich denke , das die Leute sind unter Nivau von affen , und du bist Admin - das verstehe ich nicht ganz gut .

waldy


----------



## Insane (5 Mai 2009)

Hey waldy  

was bist du fürn Landsmann ?? 

gruß Insane


----------



## MSB (5 Mai 2009)

Egal was du von der Ausdrucksweise von Markus hältst, was hindert dich daran jenes:
https://www.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm?HTTPS=REDIR
durchzuarbeiten, außer deine eigene Faulheit, oder wie auch immer geartete Ausreden.

Da ist so ziemlich alles dabei von Grundlagen bis fortgeschrittenen Kentnissen.

Soviel Arbeiten kannst du in 5 Jahren gar nicht, das es dir nich möglich war, das mal durchzuarbeiten,
oder wenigstens damit zu beginnen.

Die meisten Russen mit denen ich bisher zu tun hatte, die konnten sich mit allen möglichen selbst helfen,
diese Tendenz scheint dir zu fehlen.

@Insane
Russe ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## waldy (5 Mai 2009)

Hallo,
 diese Lonks
https://www.automation.siemens.com/f...tm?HTTPS=REDIR
hatte ich schon vor ca. 3 Jahre downloadet und ausgedruck auf Papiert.

Alles 100 % kenne ich nicht von diese Links - aber meistens  - ja.

gruß waldy


----------



## Markus (5 Mai 2009)

aha...
und die ausdrucke hast du dir dann unters kopfkissen gelegt?
wartest du immer noch auf die wundersam wirkung?


----------



## MSB (5 Mai 2009)

Wenn du diesen Link, vor allem die Module A bzw. B durchgearbeitet hättest,
dann würdest du hier sicher nicht um einen Grundkurs "betteln" ... wo man dir Und und Oder erklärt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## waldy (5 Mai 2009)

Heute regnet es..

gruß waldy


----------



## Gerhard K (5 Mai 2009)

aber waldy,überleg mal.wenn du dich schon 5 jahre lang mit sps programmierung herumschlägst und noch immer probleme mit und, oder zeiten zähler usw... hast,dann ist wirklich,was programmieren betrifft,
hopfen und malz verloren und du solltest deine energie und gedanken für andere dinge,z.B.: autos reparieren verwenden.
lg gerhard


----------



## Markus (5 Mai 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> Markus, erlich gesagt, in deine Firma ( wo du arbeitest ), ich möchte mit dir zusamen überhaupt nicht arbeiten - so wie du behandelst die Leute, welche haben nicht so viel ahnug wie du - sind für dich nur Müll in der Wuste .
> 
> Wirkung habe ich schon - besonderes wenn ich es sehe - wie du reagierst auf mcih .
> 
> gruß waldy


 

was ist an meiner aussage so verkehrt?

wenn sich einer angeblich seit 5 jahren damit beschäftigt und nach 5 jahren grundlegende fragen zu grundlagen stellt - UND SO IST ES!

dann gibts nur zwei logische schlussfolgerungen die ich gerne nochmal wiederhole:

1. du willst es nicht wirklich

ODER

2. du bist zu doof dafür


das hat nichts abwertendes und nichts persönliches, das ist eine puren logische schlussfolgerung.
aber wenn du mit logischen grunfunktionen der digitaltechnik wie UND und ODER schon überfordert bist, dann werden dich diese schlussfolgerungen erst recht überfordern!

vierlagig hat mit dir doch mal hier im forum einen kurs gemacht (hut ab vor 4L für diese geduld...) und du hast bereits an der ersten aufgabe versagt bzw. aufgegeben!

und deine ganzen anderen beiträge hier, völlig zusammenhangslos und wirr!

ich glaube nicht daran das es menschen gibt die derart dumm sind!

ich glaube du bist irgendein psychopat der sich hier einen spass draus macht die rolle des waldy zu spielen, du bist nicht echt!

und das behaupte ich solange bis du mir persönlich das gegenteil bewiesen hast! wo mein haus wohnt steht im impressum, am treffen bin ich und im november wieder in nürnberg auf der messe...


----------



## waldy (5 Mai 2009)

Ist schon gut.
gruß waldy


----------



## waldy (5 Mai 2009)

> wenn sich einer angeblich seit 5 jahren damit beschäftigt


 - Markus, du hast selber auf deine Fragen beantworten , 5 Jahre Praktische Beschäftigung - da kann man nichts vergessen. Und dabei noch viel lernen.

5 Jahre Teorie - bring nichts.

gruß waldy


----------



## MSB (6 Mai 2009)

Waldy, wenn Theorie schon gar nichts bringt, dann kauf dir halt ein Fischertechnik-Modell und spiel damit rum,
bau dir einen vollautomatischen Holzspalter ... keine Ahnung,
sei halt einfach kreativ, das ist eh der meiste Job beim Programmieren.
Als Russe unterstelle ich dir jetzt einfach mal hervoragende Kentnisse im Basteln.
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich habe jetzt extra noch mal deinen "Online-Lehrgang" durchgelesen,
noch nicht mal bei diesen hast du dich bemüht dran zu bleiben.
Und Vierlagig opfert auch noch, keine Ahnung wie viel Zeit um DIR zu helfen,
und du DANKST es IHM mit desinteresse ...

Was soll also diese Lamentiererei hier, womit wir bei Markus 1ten Punkt wären:
DU willst es gar nicht wirklich.

Edit: Für den geneigten und faulen Leser der besagt Lehrgang: Online Lehrgang bei SPS-Forum oder Hausaufgabe


----------



## Markus (6 Mai 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt extra noch mal deinen "Online-Lehrgang" durchgelesen,
> noch nicht mal bei diesen hast du dich bemüht dran zu bleiben.
> Und Vierlagig opfert auch noch, keine Ahnung wie viel Zeit um DIR zu helfen,
> und du DANKST es IHM mit desinteresse ...http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=20679


 
wegen diesem besagten"lehrgang" geh ich ja grad so ab!
ES IST ALLES VERGEBLICH!

jeder berüfschüler der hier nach hausaufgabenhilfe verlangt und nicht gleich im ersten beitrag seinen ersten ansatz parat hat wird von den leuten hier sofort zur schnecke gemacht.

aber dem guten waldy krault jeder hier die eier!
ständig kommen solche aussagen wie "diese unglaubliche willenskraft und dieser unermüdliche ergeiz muss belohnt werden..." BLABLABLA!
ich war früher derselben meinung, aber wie gesagt sind jetzt 5 jahre ins land gezogen und ALLE inkl. 4Ls gut gemeintem lehrgang war VERGEBLICH!

wenn man sich dann noch waldys kommentare zu manchen jobangeboten hier reinzieht, dann kommt der verdacht auf das er seit 5 jahren wartet bis irgendein trottel auf seinen "unglaublichen ehrgeiz" reinfällt und ihm nen schönen job als programmierer verpasst - voller zuversicht das er sich da dann reinhängt...


----------



## BoxHead (6 Mai 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> - Markus, du hast selber auf deine Fragen beantworten , 5 Jahre Praktische Beschäftigung - da kann man nichts vergessen. Und dabei noch viel lernen.
> 
> 5 Jahre Teorie - bring nichts.
> 
> gruß waldy



Wieso Theorie? Hast Du die Aufgaben nicht Programmiert und mit PLCSIM getestet?


----------



## Gerhard K (6 Mai 2009)

waldy!!
du hast hier in diesem forum sicher mehr unterstützung und hilfestellung
bekommen, als du jemals in irgendeinem kurs bekommen wirst.
wie markus schon geschrieben hat, bist du entweder nur jemand der sich hier einen spass erlaubt, oder dein technisches wissen reicht einfach nicht aus um jemals eine steuerung zu programmieren.und jetzt wunderst du dich das jemand mal das kind beim namen nennt?
sollte das wirklich so sein, bist du wirklich einfach nur doof.sorry


----------



## waldy (6 Mai 2009)

@BoxHead


> Wieso Theorie? Hast Du die Aufgaben nicht Programmiert und mit PLCSIM getestet?


 - doch , habe ich getestet , es klappt wunderbar.
Nur immer gleiche aufgabe testen - dann Gehirn beginnt schon nicht weiter denken, neue Programm  generierren.


@ Gerhard K und @ Markus - wenn ich bin doff , dan Sie sind beide Arsch..en . Klar?


waldy


----------



## Astralavista (6 Mai 2009)

Wenn es so wunderbar klappt, warum brauchst du dann einen *Grund*kurs?
Das fördert dich ja dann auch nicht mehr.


----------



## waldy (6 Mai 2009)

Mit DB komme ich nicht ganz klar .

Und wie muss man eine Baustein machen .




> ich möchte gerne es wiessen - was gehört zum Grundkurs S7


 - Und wenn ich es Richtig lese - dann die Frage war , was gehört sich zum Grundkurs, oder wo ist die Grenze für Grundkurs s7 .


Wenn mich fragen bei Vorstellungsgesprech , wie weit bin ich, habe ich nur Grundkentnisse oder bischen mehr .
Und ich weiss nciht, wo liegen Grenzen zwischen Grundklenntnissen für S7  und Profi .

gruß waldy


----------



## OHGN (6 Mai 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> @ Gerhard K und @ Markus - wenn ich bin doff , dan Sie sind beide Arsch..en . Klar?
> 
> 
> waldy


@waldy
kannst Du lesen?


Markus schrieb:


> .....
> ich glaube nicht daran das es menschen gibt die derart dumm sind!
> 
> ich glaube du bist irgendein psychopat der sich hier einen spass draus macht die rolle des waldy zu spielen, du bist nicht echt!
> ......


Dazu von mir ein *ACK*

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen....


----------



## Markus (6 Mai 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> Wenn mich fragen bei Vorstellungsgesprech , wie weit bin ich, habe ich nur Grundkentnisse oder bischen mehr .


 
du hast nichtmal grundkentnisse!

hier noch ein schönes zitat:



> waldy, bitte such dir ein Gebiet auf dem du nicht soviel Schaden anrichten kannst - Danke!


 
Quelle: http://vierlagig.blogspot.com/2008/09/wollen-hat-auch-immer-was-mit-knnen-zu.html

ps: man beachte den vorzüglich gewählten titel.

gefunden über google mit suchbgeriff "waldy sps" die ersten seiten mit suchergebnissen verlinken fast alle auf waldys geistreiche beiträge in diesem forum - die sich inhaltlich seit 5 jahren wiederholen - man könnte fast meinen er ist ein recht gut programmierter spambot...


----------



## waldy (6 Mai 2009)

> waldy, bitte such dir ein Gebiet auf dem du nicht soviel Schaden anrichten kannst - Danke!


 - na was kann ich dafür sagen, ich bin von 4l enttäuscht .

Manchmal beginne ich an die Leute vertrauen - leider Falsch an Leute vertraut .

Ngruß waldy


----------



## MSB (6 Mai 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> - na was kann ich dafür sagen, ich bin von 4l enttäuscht .
> 
> Manchmal beginne ich an die Leute vertrauen - leider Falsch an Leute vertraut .
> 
> Ngruß waldy



Korrekt ist es eigentlich genau umgekehrt, man hat Hoffnungen in dich gesetzt,
und du hast in dem Punkt auf ganzer Linie aus verschiedensten Gründen versagt.


----------



## waldy (6 Mai 2009)

Ich hatte 4l damals gesagt, viel freie Zeit habe ich nicht, und ich brauche bischen mehr Zeit dafür . Was neues lernen.

Ich möchte das lernen - das war Fakt.

Bei mir kam wirklich damals gleichzeitig viele Problemme - welche ich muste allein löschen  .
Ich brauchte damals bischen Zeit - weil Familie ist wichtiger für mcih , als meine Berufliche Wünsche .

gruß waldy


----------



## Gerhard K (6 Mai 2009)

waldy 
kurz und bündig.lass es sein
so viel zeit kannst du gar nicht zur verfügung haben,damit du zumindest grundkenntnisse dein eigen nennen könntest.
geh lieber autos reparieren,oder papierflieger basteln,oder sonst was.
du hast hier schon zuvielen leuten zuviel kostbare zeit genommen.


----------



## diabolo150973 (6 Mai 2009)

Hallo Waldy,

kauf Dir bei Ebay 'ne 300er mit integrierten E/A und ein paar LEDs und Taster.
30 Lichter und 30 Taster sollten für's Erste reichen. Stell Dir dann vor LED 1 wäre ein Motor, LED 2 wäre ein Rolltor, oder so ähnlich...

Für die Taster fällt Dir bestimmt auch was ein (Start, NOT-AUS, ...)

Gebrauchte Sachen sind da manchmal recht günstig.

Jetzt denkst Du Dir 'ne Aufgabe aus, oder nimmst ein Problem aus dem Forum und versuchst es mal zu lösen...

Ich muss mein Geld zum Glück nicht mit Programmieren verdienen, aber wenn Du es vorhast, dann sehe ich schwarz...

4l hat mehr als nur Geduld. Und wenn er merkt, dass es Sinn macht das ganze voranzutreiben, dann hätte er es auch gemacht. Das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## nade (6 Mai 2009)

Soll jetzt eine Hexenverbrennung werden, Waldy, nur zu deinem Grundkenntnisse, Also DB´s werden bei modular Aufbauten im 2. Teil gemacht.

Hab auch gedacht, och die HWK bietet SPS-Fachkraft an, zwar kein Programierer aber immerhin wiedern Zettel und Wissen mehr...
Als HAndwerksmeister durft ich schon gleich ins 2. Modul, da war eben die Rede von DB´s (Instanz, Lokal) und da wurde in die Analogwertverarbeitung Eingestiegen. Erseinmal wie ist er Zusammegesetzt, dann WIE wird der Kram umgerechnet von Binär auf Dezimal auf Hexadezimal (Ok falsche Reihenfolge)
Aber wenn man mal bissi Zeit hat, dann rechnet man mal gerne Zahlen von einem Zahlensystem ins Andere. A7 3F müßte wenn ich mich jetzt nicht mal grade Verrechnet habe 83775 DEZ sein.
DAvon ab das es SPÄTESTENS bei der Analogwertverarbeitung nur noch in AWL geht, esseiden man will sich das Leben holen.
Müßte ohne es zu wissen, aber auch in deinen Schulungsunterlagen von Siemens sein.
Zu diabolo´s Empfehlung eine S7 zu Kaufen zum Üben, würde ich da mal eine 314 IFM nennen. Dankbarer geht es denk ich nicht. 20! Eingänge davon 4 als Schneller Zähler Nutzbar, 1 Analoger Eingang, 16 Digitale Ausgänge 24V/0,5A(wenn ichs noch richtig in Erinnerung habe) und 3 Digitale Ausgänge.
1 Netzteil dazu dürfte sie so um die 400€ zu bekommen sein, oder auch schon weniger.
In diesem Sinne, wollen und können sind eben leider immer unterschiedliche Dinge. Klar würd auch gern mir es "Gemütlich Machen" und nur Programme zusammenschreiben, aber mir fehlt es Pers. an Elan mich erstmal durch die Theorie zu wurschdeln un dann die Ausdauer wirklich "mal locker Flockig" nen Progi gleich zu Anfang rauszuzaubern.
Bleib eben bei den Kabeldesigner, Berechne nötigenfalls Leitungslänge und Querschnitt, wälz die VDE wenns sein muß, und eben so alles von Installation bis hin zu Reperatur auch von größeren Anlagen.
Also Schußter bleib bei deinen Leisten...
*EDIT*
Ach ja und mit einem Azubi muß ich mich Rumärgern, der am einen Tag will, aber am Anderen die letzte Träne. Nachdem was hier Geschrieben wurde, triffts auf dich auch bald zu. Srry, iss aber wirgentwo so.
*EDITEND*


----------



## waldy (7 Mai 2009)

Hallo,
auf jeden Fall Danke an alle für Ihre Erliche Meinung .

Na ja, ich denke , das ich passe hier nicht merh rein .

Ich Wünsche für Sie alle alles Gute und Danke für Ihre Hilfe .

waldy


----------



## Mike369 (11 Mai 2009)

Servus Waldy,

ich kenn dich nicht und weiß nicht warum du dir so schwer tust,
aber es gibt das Forum um sich gegenseitug zu helfen und seine erfahrungen weiter zu geben, nimm s ihnen nicht übel sie wollen dich auch nur anspornen auch wenn s nicht so rüber kommt.
Wenn du was lernen willst ob praktisch oder theoretisch dann steh ich dir gerne zur Verfügung(mit rat und tat)... Also schreib mich an und dich nicht ab und dann machen wir was das du zum Pro wirst, und dann wird es nur noch heißen das du dich nicht aufgegeben hast und es nach 5 jahren(besser spät als nie) ein SPS-Profi geworden bist...

MfG

Mike


----------

